# Coding and Billing positions in NJ.



## MissNTL (Aug 7, 2013)

We have 4 openings for Billing and Coding positions. 

cblue@caduc.com

 Below is some of the skills and knowledge we are looking for but not all required. We have a few different positions.  

IDX 
Billing
Coding Surgery
Coding multispecialty
Coding radiology
Orthepedic coding
Neurosurgery coding 
ICD 10 Implementation
Posting charges
Posting payments
Hospital Rep


Above is some of the positions we are looking to fill. 
Please send your resume to cblue@caduc.com


----------



## denamfailla (Aug 8, 2013)

Where in NJ is this located?

-Dena


----------



## MissNTL (Aug 11, 2013)

Jersey City,  I forwarded your Resume to our HR.


----------



## jfuller39 (Oct 9, 2013)

Are any of these positions remote? I have experience in both coding (CPC), 8 yrs, and professional billing.

Thnx,

Joy


----------

